# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοCD Αυτοκινήτου] Sony xplod

## Kostas_tsi

Καλησπερα εχω στ αυτοκινητο μια πηγη σονυ ξαφνικα αρχισε να ανοιγει μονο του να κλεινει μονο του επισης να παιρνει διαφορες εντολες μονο του οποιο κουμπι και να πατησω εγω δεν κανει τιποτα το ειανε αλλες δυο φορές και εστρωσε μονο τ τωρα παλι τα ιδια και λεει να στρώσει. Καποια ιδέα;;; ευχαριστω..

----------


## Papas00zas

Για κολλημένα κουμπιά δείχνει.

----------


## xsterg

τα sony εχουν ενα πληκτρο για reset. αν αφαιρεσεις την προσοψη θα το βρεις.

----------


## Kostas_tsi

Οχι τα κουμπια δεν ειναι κολημενα ανοιξα την πρόσοψη στη μεση για να δω ψυχρές δεν εντοπισα κατι πατησα και reset δεν εγινε τίποτα τι αλλο μπορω να δωΝΎΝΎΝΎΝΎ

----------

